# Communes



## Lost (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok i'm not so familiar with this topic as I wish I was but would like to get one started one of these days.So my question is how does one go about to set one of these up,sorry if it's a dumb question im just intrested..I know this guy who can give me cheap plots of land in Arizonia..that seems like a start to me.


----------



## elokupa (Aug 10, 2008)

communes are generally squats, but i guess theres no harm in buying some land...


----------



## macks (Aug 10, 2008)

out here on the west coast there's a lot of communes that aren't squats. actually, i don't know of many squats (commune or otherwise) out here at all but there's a lot of intentional communities in cities and otherwise


----------



## nobo (Aug 11, 2008)

i feel like most commune - type places would be focused around some sort of farming, every intentional community ive been to has had an epic garden to say the least. i think in arizona it would take a lot of work getting something like that started. you would need a shit ton of experience with irrigation and whatnot. but if thats not what youre shooting for then just buy a little land, get some friends to help build a structure or two.....maybe a yert? (spelling?) and live it up....off the grid of course....


----------



## maus (Aug 20, 2008)

first make some friends...


----------



## wildboy860 (Apr 24, 2009)

look up "intentional communities" in a google search


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 3, 2009)

To be fair, I've only been to two communes before, but neither of them were totally off-the-grid, autonomous communities. Both subsisted by everyone working together to make some kind of product that they would sell to mainstream society, then supplemented that with stuff like raising cows and growing food in a communal garden. One of them was a soy bean farm, so they ate a shit load of tofu too. I think they made most of their money by selling tofu to places around the state.

Not really the model you're looking for if you're trying to totally cut yourself off, but living with good people and working on premises with them seemed a little better than driving somewhere every morning to work for some strangers.


----------



## Angela (Jul 4, 2009)

Lost said:


> Ok i'm not so familiar with this topic as I wish I was but would like to get one started one of these days.So my question is how does one go about to set one of these up,sorry if it's a dumb question im just intrested..I know this guy who can give me cheap plots of land in Arizonia..that seems like a start to me.



All I can say about the cheap plots of land in Arizona is you get what you pay for! I've lived in Arizona before and the land there that's cheap is cheap for good reasons(usually no water on the property). There's a few other threads going on communes/intentional communities so I won't comment on that.


----------

